# rahmen gebrochen



## Klappi (16. Oktober 2005)

hallo zusammen, nach nun 6 jahren voller freude an meinem rocky "cardiac" ist der spaß vorbei! der rahmen ist am samstag gebrochen (kurz vor der rechten hinterradaufhängung). das ganze bei nem cromo rahmen. das rad ist jetzt bei nem fachhändler der das ganze regelt. aber der meinte: es könne sein, dass du für nen neuen rahmen draufzahlen musst. sagt mir bitte, dass das quatsch ist. die geben einem ja 10 jahre garantie auf diesen rahmen, also haben sie meines erachtens auch sorge zu tragen, dass ich einen vergleichbaren rahmen (blizzard oder hammer) bekomme, egal ob die durch preisschwankungen oder in gefühl teurer geoworden sind...

btw: was kosten die beiden genannten rahmen (hammer oder blizzard) neu?

danke euch schonmal - peter


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2005)

Servus.
keine ahung ob du draufzahlen musst, aber ich drück dir die daumen das das alles über garantie gelöst wird.

der 2006er Blizzard Rahmen wird 990 kosten und ist ein absolutes Schmuckstück:





weiter einzelheiten über bikeaction.de

Gruß mit gedrückten Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nihil Baxter (16. Oktober 2005)

Das Cardiac war damals ein Einsteigermodell unter dem Hammer. Da es ein solches Modell ja nicht mehr gibt, solltest du dich darauf einstellen, das man dir das Blizzard oder Hammer (gibt es aber nur als Komplettrad, somit eher unwahrscheinlich) gegen eine Zuzahlung anbietet. Das ist völlig legitim, und wird auch von anderen Herstellern (z.B. Cannondale so gehandhabt). Da Rocky bzw. BikeAction eher kulant sind, denke ich das die Zuzahlung nicht ganz so hoch sein wird (evtl. 300  fürs Blizzard). Desweiteren sollte man beachten, das dieser Rahmen (wie alle Rockys) nur noch für Disc geeignet ist. V-Brakes oder Cantilever kann man dann vergessen. Sollte der Rahmen übrigens wegen Rost im Rohrinneren gebrochen sein, so gibt es gar nichts. Die Garantie/Gewährleistung bei den Stahlrahmen schließt Rost/Durchrosten aus.


----------



## Jendo (16. Oktober 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte der Rahmen übrigens wegen Rost im Rohrinneren gebrochen sein, so gibt es gar nichts. Die Garantie/Gewährleistung bei den Stahlrahmen schließt Rost/Durchrosten aus.


...das klingt nicht gut


----------



## Klappi (17. Oktober 2005)

der rahmen ist an der stelle gebrochen, an der geschweißt wurde. der händler meinte, dass ist ein garantiefal. weiteres werde ich heute erfahren! ich danke euch schonmal. das mit den discs hört sich nicht gut an  ich glaube die haben (also der händler hier in dresden) noch 2005er rahmen, die so ne aufnahme für v brakes noch haben...


----------



## Klappi (17. Oktober 2005)

so, gerade habe ich einen anruf bekommen! der importeur will den rahmen eingeschickt haben und ihn dann schweißen lassen, solls o 4-6 wochen dauern. aber frage, ist es nicht normal, ein solches teil dann zu ersetzen? ich habe ein bischen ahnung, was den rechtlichen teil angeht und das die das recht auf nachbesserung haben, aber bitte? und vor allem, wie sieht es dann mit der garantie auf diese stelle aus? helft mir

peter


----------



## Catsoft (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo!
Die Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung des Herstellers und er kann damit natürlich auch die Bedingungen festlegen.

Das Schweißen ist bei CrMo übrigens vollkommen unkritisch.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Klappi (17. Oktober 2005)

danke robert. das ist gut zu hören. habe grade nochmal mit dem händler gesprochen (nicht verkäufer) und er schickt es ein, regelt alles, baut alles ab und wieder an --> das ganze montage zeug für 50. find ich fair, vor allem, weil er nichts mit zu tun hat


----------



## Klappi (9. November 2005)

JUHUHUHUHUHHHUUHUH, meine freude ist übergroß. rocky hat den rahmen begutachtet und gleich einen neuen 2004er hammer in dordeaux rot mitbeigelegt. ohne aufpreis. dass nenn ich dann super kundenbetreuung - RESPEKT. teilt meine freude... und das ganze OHNE aufpreis


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2005)

Glückwunsch! BA ist zwar am Telefon immer ziemlich abweisend, aber dann doch kulant   

Aber war das 2004er Hammer nicht blau und das 2005er rot?


----------



## Klappi (9. November 2005)

keine ahnung, dann hätt ich halt nen 2005er rahmen. mir ists recht. und ja, volle garantie  auf die nächsten jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mjellen (9. November 2005)

Na das glaub ich eher nicht dass dun nun wieder die volle Garantie auf den Rahmen hast, es ist eher so 10 insgesamt 6 Jahre ist der Rahmen alt also hast du auf den neuen noch 4 Jahre.

gruss markus


----------



## Klappi (9. November 2005)

wegen der garantie poste ich dann hier nochmal. aber wieso sollten sie nicht auf ein neues produkt wieder 10 jahre geben. dann wären sie ja wohl nicht mehr glaubwürdig, oder?


----------



## s.d (9. November 2005)

glückwunsch,
mach doch mal ein Bild und poste es in der Gallery


----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. November 2005)

Glückwunsch!
Es macht sich eben bezahlt, einen besonderen Geschmack zu haben anstatt 08/15 Zeugs zu fahren... Wegen der Garantie: RM Stahlrahmen haben lebenslang, nicht nur 10 Jahre


----------



## Klappi (9. November 2005)

was denkst du dann, habe ich dann wieder eine komplett neue garantie mit diesem rahmen? also ich denke ja...

könnt ihr mir noch eine liste mit komponenten posten, die ich für nen neu aufbau brauche? die komponenten sind nicht gerade die besten... :/ ich dachte an ne komplette xt gruppe? oder was meint ihr? sollte sich so in der drehe bis 550 handeln (ohne anbau)


----------



## Nihil Baxter (9. November 2005)

Ich denke schon. Neuer Rahmen-Neue Garantie. Fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## digi03 (9. November 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke schon. Neuer Rahmen-Neue Garantie. Fertig


Das glaube ich eher nicht. Gibt es ja bei anderen Produkten auch nicht. dann würde ja jeder schauen, daß er 
die Produkte welche er gekauft hat, schnell noch vor Ablauf der jeweiligen Garantiezeit noch irgend wie defekt zurückgeben kann.
Und schon brauch er das Teil nie wieder neu kaufen.
Wenn ein Gerät, egal was es ist 3 Jahre Garantie hätte und und dann vieleicht nach 2 Jahren und 11 Monaten wegen defekt gegen ein Neues ausgetauscht würde, dann hat das Neue eben nur noch einen Monat Garantie.


----------



## Klappi (10. November 2005)

da kann ich dann nur hoffen, dass rocky auf seine stahlrahmen lebenslange garantie gibt


----------



## soederbohm (10. November 2005)

Also auf das Teil, was ausgetauscht wird, hast Du im Regelfall die selbe Garantie als ob Du es neu gekauft hättest. Zumindest ist es bei der gesetzlich festgelegten Gewährleistung so. 
Und warum sollte Rocky Dir auf einen neuen, aber eingetauschten Stahlrahmen weniger Garantie geben als auf den selben neu gekauft???  

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## mosi (10. November 2005)

Mal ein paar Worte zu Garantie,Gewährleistung udgl.
Rein von Gesetz her muss ein Hersteller 2-Jahre ab Kauf für sein Produkt Gewährleisten das es frei von mängeln und oder fehlern ist.(gilt nur für das erste halbe Jahr danach muss der Käufer nachweisen das das Produkt richtig verwendet wurde-gilt in der gesamten EU)
In diesen Zeitraum wird im das fehlerhafte Produkt entweder ersetzt,aber nur wenn ein vorheriger 2-3maliger Reparaturversuch gescheitert ist.
Eine Garantie ist immer eine FREIWILLIGE Leistung eines Herstellers rein theoretisch kann ein Hersteller auch keine Garantie geben und es eben bei den 2-Jahren Gewährleistung belassen.
In deinem fall würde ich mir auf allefälle vom Händler eine Rechnung geben lassen auf der draufsteht das das ein Garantietausch ist,denn bei den meisten Herstellern/Importeuern geht heutzutage nix oder nicht mehr viel ohne eine Rechnung wenn mal wieder was sein sollte.

mfg 
p.s.deine rocky-garantie läuft jetzt bei null an


----------



## Jendo (10. November 2005)

ich kenne es so, das man bei umtausch im garantiefall immer nur die Restgarantie/gewährleistung des alten Produktes bekommt.d.h. Kaufdatum des ersten Produktes gilt auch für das umgetauschte objekt.


----------



## soederbohm (10. November 2005)

Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, bekommst Du auf das Austauschteil wieder die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Und bei einem getauschten Rahemn wäre das getauschte Teil....richtig!

Mag aber auch sein, dass ich Unrecht habe.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## mjellen (10. November 2005)

Hallo,


habe gerade mal die Garantiebestimmungen von RM angeschaut auf Cro Moly Rahmen lebenslang für Erstbestitzer, insofern ist es hier egal ob die Garantie neu zu laufen beginnt oder nicht.

@Soederbohm,

die gesetzliche Gewährleistung, läuft ab Kaufdatum bzw Gefahrübergang, ein Nachbesserung oder ähnliches ist kein neues Fristereignis bezgl Gewährleistungsansprüchen, wie lange die gesetzliche Gewährleistung läuft, hängt davon ab ob Verbrauchsgüterkauf oder eben nicht, bei Verbrauchsgüterkauf neuer Sachen 2 Jahre wobei nach 6 Monaten Beweislastumkehr, bei gebrauchten Sachen auf minimal 1 Jahr beschränkbar,
privat zu privat oder Unternehmer Unternehmer auf null beschränkbar.

Die Gewährleistung endet 2 Jahre nach Kaufdatum.

Die entsprechenden Vorschriften des Gewährleistungrecht stehen inden §434ff BGB also im Bereich des Kaufrechts und genau deshalb finden sie auch nur beim Kauf anwendung, und eben nicht wenn der Rahmen gewandelt wird, da Kauf eben entgeltlich ist.


Insofern bist du mit deiner Annahme auf dem Holzweg


Gruss Markus


----------



## soederbohm (10. November 2005)

Wieder was gelernt   

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## Klappi (10. November 2005)

so, habe gerade das schmuckstück abgeholt. einfach nur genial. und der händler meinte: ich habe dir ja jetzt mit den anbaukosten ne rechnung ausgestellt, da steht der rahmen mit der rahmennummer auch drauf. weiter sagte er, nun fängt die garantie auf den rahmen wieder von vorne an... aber seiner meinung nach nur 5 jahre auf stahl bei rocky

:/ ich muss mich korrigieren: habe gerade mit herrn liebe von bikeaction telefoniert. garantie gilt bei allen rocky stahlrahmen auf lebenszeit des besitzers (erstbesitzer). so auch in meinem fall. der mann hats drauf. 

JUHU - ich liebe rm und ba


----------



## schlappmacher (10. November 2005)

Tag,

schön, dass der Rocky Mountain Service durch bike action so gut geklappt hat! 

Ciao,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. November 2005)

mjellen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> habe gerade mal die Garantiebestimmungen von RM angeschaut auf Cro Moly Rahmen lebenslang für Erstbestitzer, insofern ist es hier egal ob die Garantie neu zu laufen beginnt oder nicht.
> ...


..da war ich doch gar nit so falsch  

@klappi: viel spaß mit deinem neuen Lebensgarantie RM


----------



## digi03 (10. November 2005)

soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich mich nicht irre, bekommst Du auf das Austauschteil wieder die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Und bei einem getauschten Rahemn wäre das getauschte Teil....richtig!
> 
> Mag aber auch sein, dass ich Unrecht habe.
> 
> ...


Bekommst du leider nicht! Nur in "diesem"Fall spielt das eigentlich keine Rolle, da ja so wie es aussieht, die Garantie schon 
von Anfang an Lebenslang galt.


----------



## Klappi (11. November 2005)

richtig, in meinem fall ist das so. aber wer jetzt noch dazu fragen hat, der sollte sich einfach mal mit herrn liebe bei bikeaction unterhalten. der weises bestimmt.

und jetzt habe ich doch noch fragen und sachen, die ich loswerden möchte: es ist ein 2005er rahmen in team red, habe noch mal auf der seite von ba verglichen mit canti und disc sockel hinten. jetzt habe ich eine frage, da ich das rad fast nur in der stadt benutze. kann ich bei meinem set up auch 28" felgen mit dünneren mänteln fahren? habe vorne ne judy sl (80 oder 100) drin, überall alte avid bremsen...


----------



## digi03 (11. November 2005)

Klappi schrieb:
			
		

> und jetzt habe ich doch noch fragen und sachen, die ich loswerden möchte: es ist ein 2005er rahmen in team red, habe noch mal auf der seite von ba verglichen mit canti und disc sockel hinten. jetzt habe ich eine frage, da ich das rad fast nur in der stadt benutze. kann ich bei meinem set up auch 28" felgen mit dünneren mänteln fahren? habe vorne ne judy sl (80 oder 100) drin, überall alte avid bremsen...


Na klar!
schau in mein Album. 28" Rennradlaufräder im Element.
Rennradlaufräder mit den Rennreifen sind im Außendurchmesser genau so groß wie 26" Mountainbike - Räder mit Stollenreifen. Das ganze funktioniert aber "NUR" mit Scheibenbremsen!!!!


----------



## Klappi (11. November 2005)

gut zu wissen. aber nur mit scheibenbremsen? wegen der felgenbreite? könnt ihr mir da ne empfehlung was das setup angeht geben? also nabe, speichen, felge, disc brakes usw? wäre euch allen dankbar


----------



## soederbohm (11. November 2005)

Das Problemit 28" und Felgenbremsen am MTB ist wohl eher, dass die Felgen nen größeren Durchmesser haben und somit einen Zoll oberhalb der Bremsbacken sitzen würden.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## Klappi (11. November 2005)

soweit hatte ich nicht gedacht. aber das leuchtet dann doch ein...ich will einfach auch mal höhere geschwindigkleiten treten können, habe zur zeit den schwalbe marathon drauf, der läuft nicht ganz so gut. und ich glaube an der kurbel habe ich auch noch potential, was die größe der zahnkränze angeht.


----------



## jankee (11. November 2005)

mensch peter hast du eine Sahne

wegen den 28 er im MTB Rahmen und setup 


lass uns mal nach ner vorlesung drüber schwatzen hab da n paar gute ideen bin im mom selber am basteln eines SpeedRads zwar auf 28er basis aber vom grundsetp ähnich

gruß ben


----------



## Klappi (14. November 2005)

so, nun möchte ich euch das ganze bike auch mal zeigen. bisher ist nur der rahmen wirklich schnieke, für den rest kann ich also jede menge gute ratschläge und tips gebrauchen.





heute war ich mal stöbern, um mir eine teile- und preisvorstellung einzuholen. aber ersteinmal werd ich sagen, was ich nach weihnachten so vor habe:
das rad muss leichtgängiger werden --> die schwalbe marathon 1,75" müssen runter (ca 990g pro stück); rollen definitiv schlecht! dafür werden schmalere mäntel benötigt, die leichtgängig und robust sind. ich dachte so um die 550-600g pro reifen!? gibts da was? weiterhin will ich eine neue kurbelgarnitur (bisher deore), wird sehr warscheinlich ne XT oder Ritchey in gleicher preislage. dazu eine neue, 9x kassette hinten. als schaltung habe ich an die neuen, shimano tauglichen sram x.7 trigger gedacht. dann neue bremshebel (einfache avid für v brake). neue kette versteht sich dann von selbst. ach ja, und sehr wahrscheinlich noch ein neues schaltwerk (sram hinten). da bin ich mir aber über das modell noch nicht im klaren. gibt es vielleicht auch ein nettes paket von shimano? informiert mich mal ein bischen. 

nun noch zum finanziellen: die maximale schmerzobergrenze liegt bei 500. in diesem sinne wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr in die tasten haut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klappi (15. November 2005)

heute fällt schon gut mehr als ein kilo vom rad 

ich habe:
syntace F139 254
schwalbe marathon slick (26x1,35)
verbaut...

alleine bei den reifen heißt das pro rad von 980g auf 490g runter. der vorbau ist auch einiges leichter. der alte rocky vorbau musste weichen, da er zu lang war (und etwas schwer)


----------



## s.d (15. November 2005)

also ich würd keine Ritchey Kurbeln hinmachen


----------



## Klappi (15. November 2005)

wieso nicht?
eher eine XT? oder was ganz anderes? klärt mich auf. noch was zur xt, gibts die in komplett schwarz?


----------



## s.d (15. November 2005)

Ich glaube nicht dass es die XT-Kurbeln in schwarz gibt kann aber schon sein ich hab nur noch nie eine gesehen. An ein Rocky finde ich gehört einfach Race Face die kurbeln von RF zb würde es natürlich auch in schwarz geben  schau dir hald mal die RF produkte bei bikeaction an und schau dann mal bei ebay da kannste die Dinger evtl. Vorjahresmodell echt günsitg bekommen. ich würde das Hammer komplett mit RF teilen aufbauen weil es an so einen klassischen Rahmen wie es das Hammer ist passt und RF sehr gut ist. Du kannst natürlich dranmachen was du willst aber das wär so mein Vorschlag


----------



## anacunt (21. November 2005)

hi!

der wiesmann in freiburg repariert für rocky die stahl rahmen in deutschland!
das habe ich zumindest mal gehört..! da würd ich mal nachhacken!
mfg ein mitfühlender


----------



## Klappi (21. November 2005)

@anucant

das ist wohl richtig, da sollte er auch hin ABER: wie bereits im thread geschrieben habe ich einen komplett neuen rahmen bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (22. November 2005)

hi!

super! was hast du denn bekommen?mit oder ohne aufpreis?


----------



## Klappi (22. November 2005)

ich antoworte zwar gerne und viel, aber das steht alles im thread. ohne aufpreis... bitte les dir die seiten davor mal durch. Peter


----------

